# Aquaticlife HALO's on sale



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Worth mentioning these are the lights used by ADU Aquascaping: https://m.youtube.com/user/Daveguitarfish

Anyone interested in what they are capable of should check out his channel. 

Actually - folks unfamiliar with him should check out his channel anyway - I've learned more from his channel than just about anywhere!

What do you make of the two UV LEDs? 

85W is beastly!


----------



## Kegel70 (Jul 5, 2018)

voyetra8 said:


> What do you make of the two UV LEDs?
> 
> 85W is beastly!




Why settle for 85 watts when you can get 130 watts for 5 times the cost?

https://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/solar-rgb-led-lighting-system



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kegel70 said:


> Why settle for 85 watts when you can get 130 watts for 5 times the cost?



Here's why: 

"The color temperature of light coming out from Solar RGB is approx. 9,000-12,000K". 

Waayyyyy too blue for my tastes.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't understand how it's 9000-12000 instead of a more specific value when it just turns on and off with 160 of the same RGB leds, but the only time I've seen a tank with one in person it looked glorious and I too usually don't like blue lights.


----------



## Kegel70 (Jul 5, 2018)

Wobblebonk said:


> I don't understand how it's 9000-12000 instead of a more specific value when it just turns on and off with 160 of the same RGB leds, but the only time I've seen a tank with one in person it looked glorious and I too usually don't like blue lights.




You’re not helping, dude. Trying to talk myself out of buying one......



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Wobblebonk said:


> I don't understand how it's 9000-12000 instead of a more specific value when it just turns on and off with 160 of the same RGB leds, but the only time I've seen a tank with one in person it looked glorious and I too usually don't like blue lights.




I've seen it side by side with warmer LEDs. It's far too cold for my tastes. 

According to ADA: 

"*1 There are variation in color temperature due to the nature of LED." 

🤷🏻[censored]♂

Don't get me wrong - if the price was reasonable I'd have one.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

voyetra8 said:


> Here's why:
> 
> "The color temperature of light coming out from Solar RGB is approx. 9,000-12,000K".
> 
> Waayyyyy too blue for my tastes.












Too many holes..
CRI would be horrible..like 70-ish


> LED light / 160 (RGB LED) LED


Thought we were done w/ that foolishness.. 

approx 313PAR at 30cm though..

Back to the HALO.. roughly equiv. to the $350 ($400 SW version) Radion xr15 gen4

Bump:


voyetra8 said:


> I've seen it side by side with warmer LEDs. It's far too cold for my tastes.
> 
> According to ADA:
> 
> "*1 There are variation in color temperature due to the nature of LED."



mixwd bins..prob. Chinese boards..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I think if cri was the end all to determine whether it makes a tank look good people should just burn all their colored t5ho bulbs :/ it definitely costs too much for what it is though like way too much. I'm actually thinking about getting a halo though... I can't decide. Not really thinking about getting a solar rgb.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well lots of colored bulbs have more "other things" in them than narrow emitter LEDs.
No, one doesn't need high CRI to look good , but after years of chasing down LED holes for my own sake.. I'm not going backwards..
Just get a bunch of RGB strips and be done w/ it.. 










And most throw in at least one white tube...



















Granted.. mostly RGB..


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

About to pull trigger on one of these for my 45P, unless someone has a compelling reason to get an AI Prime instead. 

Halo: better mount, UV is interesting for anthrocyanin stimulation, nice frosted lip to reduce light spill. 

Prime: much more control, wi-fi.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Only reason I hardly mentioned them is they were overpriced in my "humble" opinion..


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

jeffkrol said:


> Only reason I hardly mentioned them is they were overpriced in my "humble" opinion..


Definitely overpriced previously... but at ~$175 I'm interested.  

Any thoughts on the UV? I don't know of another freshwater light that has them...


I get the feeling they are being discontinued because they are getting pretty long in the tooth.... (hence the insane price drop). 

Also worth mentioning... their "UV" isn't purely UV, as 400nm is the upper bound for UV... so... it's also violet.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

They're out of the programmable models, technically 420nm penetrates water best of all :/


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Wobblebonk said:


> They're out of the programmable models, technically 420nm penetrates water best of all :/


Yep. 

So I bought a Twinstar Model E instead. :icon_eek:

Have a 600s on my 60P and it's been great, so I'll forgo the AI Prime.... (Have been on fence with it for a while... customer service seems terrible - and a few of complaints about a very yellow color balance.)


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well technically the basic is programmable as well but you just need an Apex or any other controller with a 0-10V interface.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if the halo freshwater comes with both the wide and narrow lenses?

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty sure it's supposed to..Was an advertising point at one time.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

AFAICT there are separate F(X)80/110 models... so these are I think just 80 degree optics.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

OPPS, my bad.. Could have sworn they came w/ both lenses at one time..

Maybe a different light??
not too many puck styles out there.. 

SORRY!!!

Had to dig bit:


> The deluxe unit is around $350 and the slave unit around $300, the power consumption is rated at 85 watts and I believe you can daisy chain as many units together as you need.
> 
> One other nice feature is that each unit comes with two lenses an 80mm and a 110mm angle lens which is easy to swap out


https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aquaticlife-halo-led.40481/



> The lights come with both the 110 and 80 degree lense, so you can just try them and swap. I am using the 110 now since I have only one, to maximize spread. There's a good chance when I get the second I will go with the 80's, slightly lower in height and dimmed. I'm going to play around a bit to see what works/looks best.


https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/982553-aquatic-life-halo-3.html



> They list two models, but only sell the one which comes with both lenses. Mine came with the 110 pre-installed.
> 
> Ths link has the PDF which has PAR readings for everything. Very detailed.
> 
> http://aquaticlife.lifetimeproducts.... Specs_0.pdf


YMMV..............


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm confused because on aquaticlife.com there's only one model with no "fx/mx 80/110" stuff but the foster&smith listing is clearly f80 mx80 stating 80 degree optics in the specs.

but here they have different model #s for 80 or 110 degree, I'm guessing they have these somehow or why are they listing fx80/f80
http://www.tiaojiou.com/products/HALO%20QSG%20rev%20134.pdf

Who knows it has the same pdf on aquaticlife with the tiaojiou label maybe they sell them as separate models in asia?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wobblebonk said:


> I'm confused because on aquaticlife.com there's only one model with no "fx/mx 80/110" stuff but the foster&smith listing is clearly f80 mx80 stating 80 degree optics in the specs.
> 
> but here they have different model #s for 80 or 110 degree, I'm guessing they have these somehow or why are they listing fx80/f80
> http://www.tiaojiou.com/products/HALO QSG rev 134.pdf


IF, and a big IF they are still sold the same .. Model # was listing the currently attached lens..
Only an assumption based on yrs old posts..

They def. came w/ both lenses at one time (at least in the US and UK)..regardless of 80 or 110 designation.
IF they still do is?
AND not seeing the 110 "part" available atm..
F&S may be able to verify, if they want to bother themselves.

HERE it is listed separately:


> High-performance 80 degree glass lens for narrow focus. Can be swapped for the 110 degree lens (a separate purchase)


http://www.vascaaquariumsupply.com/..._LED_Reef_Wholesale_Aquarium_Supply_s/992.htm


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

aquaticlife is the us distributor for tiaojiou apparently, that's probably just how they sell them with both lenses.

....
okay I think we've arrived at you better contact f&s to find out :/ but I ordered a filter and some glass tops and the SVG10AUG code stacks on top of the sale prices... or did for those items anyhow.
I've never found the aqueon versa tops cheaper than with discounts from them (besides craigslist.)


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok so I don't want to run a 100ft usb cable from my apex to vdm to run a basic. Is there a cheap 0-10v 2 channel dimmer on amazon that can be powered standalone?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://growershouse.com/fluence-so...MIyrWE-tnb3AIVDZRpCh1CpwSpEAkYEiABEgJa2fD_BwE

Back to the well so to speak...


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> https://growershouse.com/fluence-so...MIyrWE-tnb3AIVDZRpCh1CpwSpEAkYEiABEgJa2fD_BwE
> 
> Back to the well so to speak...


Hmm that's kind of steep. No amazon China special?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Hmm that's kind of steep. No amazon China special?


 Funny, just got done looking..
"old" DIM4 but don't see it for sale anymore:


https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/dim4-controller-for-diy-led-lighting.76775/


There is this but the Chinglish is really difficult and don't see any "timers"..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AC1...-0-10v-dimming-signal-by-ios/32799514095.html




Then there is the DMX stuff that outputs 10V analog but looks really confusing as to do you or don't you need the DMX feed.. (?)


There is always the hacked TC-420 (using the 5V PWM ) and a converter board..
$40-$60 depending..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Hmm that's kind of steep. No amazon China special?


 FOUND:
A relatively cheap converter board for a TC-420...
CATCH:
It's in Germany or somewhere not here..



https://translate.google.com/transl...msr.de/produkte/tc420-pwm-adapter/&edit-text=




> *Variante 3: (Mean Well LCM Serie (0-10V) )*
> *Eingangsspannung 12 - 24VDC*
> *Amplitude PWM Signal 10 V*​ *Strom pro Kanal max. 10mA*​ *Duty Cycle 0 - 95%*​ *Frequenz 540Hz*​ *(vorgegeben von Controller)*​ *Ausgangskanäle 5*​


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

Basic F80 Freshwater is $75 now.

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+7971+32269&pcatid=32269&s=lh


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mike A. said:


> Basic F80 Freshwater is $75 now.
> 
> https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+7971+32269&pcatid=32269&s=lh


I'm waiting for the extra 10-20% coupon that will likely land later today or tomorrow for the site.


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

gus6464 said:


> I'm waiting for the extra 10-20% coupon that will likely land later today or tomorrow for the site.


Yeah, they have some great deals when you can stack the coupons on top of clearance prices.


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thought it was worth mentioning - just picked one of these up from Amazon Warehouse for $150 shipped. 
Described as "like new". Also grabbed the support arm for $45. 

Will post follow up when it arrives... but as a head up for those interested in this fixture - it's worth checking Amazon every now and then.


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Another update... light comes with both lenses. 










CRI seems really good when channels are balanced... seems like it’s mid-90s. 

Programming is a little kludgy.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

voyetra8 said:


> Another update... light comes with both lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice so it was $150 for the deluxe model?

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

gus6464 said:


> Nice so it was $150 for the deluxe model?


Yes, it's the Deluxe... $150 shipped via Prime. 
It's like new. Every bag inside box was still sealed. 

And there was $15 instant coupon for the arm... so it was a no-brainer.

When I missed out on the sale at Big Al's, I'd periodically check Amazon to see if they were going to liquidate as well... at one point they had a $50 instant coupon for it... then a few days ago, they had a Warehouse deal. 

I suggest anyone interested to keep checking.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@voyetra8, is the Twinstar for sale now? ;-)


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

OVT said:


> @voyetra8, is the Twinstar for sale now? ;-)




Current Plus Pro...
Twinstar 450E...
Halo...

_Something_ will be for sale soon. Just need to decide which best fits my needs. [emoji6]

Betta seems happy:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> And most throw in at least one white tube...



That combo is so 2017.  Here's one I like better. 













Front (right) to back (left)


ATI Purp
3000K
420 actinic
Powerveg 660
6500K
TL Flora


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

burr740 said:


> That combo is so 2017.  Here's one I like better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's it look like in front of tank?

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

gus6464 said:


> What's it look like in front of tank?


Its the old 120 that sprung a leak but here it was


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

burr740 said:


> Its the old 120 that sprung a leak but here it was




What do you charge for consulting? My 60P needs some love. :/


----------

